# Izip Electric bike conversion kit



## irw (10 Dec 2010)

Hi all!

After trying out some electric assist bikes on our honeymoon last month, Mrs. IRW decided that she really liked being able to keep up with me, so I am thinking about getting one of these conversion kits for her bike for Christmas. 

Has anyone fitted such a kit to their bike? If so, how did you find it? I realise the range on the included battery isn't huge, but I still think it could be beneficial for our commute to work and for some shorter rides.

Thanks,

Ian


----------

